# Majestic with new light box



## lwalper (Apr 4, 2014)

I've been struggling with getting decent pen images so built a light box described here somewhere. Just a simple three-sided contraption built out of 1x6 with a single 75W "Reveal" bulb on each side. White T-shirt stretched over a wire frame. Not too bad for a first shot.

This is a Majestic Bk/TN rhodium plated pen on red logwood.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Apr 4, 2014)

Very nice.  Love the curl in the pen.


----------



## mmayo (Jul 18, 2014)

Gentle suggestion.  Work on white balance to improve your images.


----------



## BSea (Jul 18, 2014)

Those are certainly better than average.  I agree with mmayo on the white balance.  Also, the 2nd pic looks like it loses focus a bit on the cap finial.  So you might research depth of field.  Or just back up a foot or so when you take the picture.  Then  crop & resize as normal.  You will lose a little resolution, but that shouldn't be noticed unless you do some really close up pics with cropping.


----------



## Krash (Jul 18, 2014)

Edward Cypher said:


> Very nice. Love the curl in the pen.


 
I agree. I love curl in wood. Nice job!


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks great to me. But what do I know? I'm just an amateur.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice looking pen! 
Just a suggestion on your pix. I do agree with Mark, but I would also suggest more light in your light box.  I use 3 lights at the 5500k rating. I find that I'd rather have more light than what's necessary because you can always adjust your shutter speed to gear the apperence your looking for. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 24, 2014)

What is your post processing now?
Which software are you using?
And did you do anything? (Crop, adjust any 'sliders', etc....)



Scott (light tent is a big part of photos) B


----------

